# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه های آزاد

## lesseducated

سلام دوستان کنکوری

دیدم همه تو تب و تاب دانشگاه های ملی و قبول شدن تو کنکور با رتبه های عالی اند،
گفتم این تاپیکو ایجاد کنم تا یکم راجع به دانشگاه های آزاد بحث کنیم.
لطفا هر کس هر نظری داره با ما بچه های کنکوری در میون بذاره...
.
.
اما بحث سر چیه؟!؟
.
.
همه میدونیم که دانشگاه های دولتی به مراتب از دانشگاه های آزاد برترن و شکی تو این موضوع نیست.
اما
بیاین واسه دل خودمونم که شده،

بهترین دانشگاه های آزاد رو اینجا معرفی کنیم.
.
حتما میدونید که همه نمیتونیم دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشیم.
و اینم میدونید ک میشه از دانشگاه آزاد وارد دانشگاه دولتی شد.(ک ب موقعش دانشگاه های دولتی کنکور میگیرن)
یه جورایی یکم شفاف سازی کنیم.
کی گفته از راه ورود به دانشگاه آزاد نمیشه به موفقیت رسید؟!؟!
.
پس

یا علی

----------


## lesseducated

چراغ اولو خودم روشن میکنم!

میگن بعضی از دانشگاه های آزاد رشته های مهندسیشون از خیلی از دانشگاه های دولتی بهتره!!!

کسی اطلاعاتی راجع به این موضوع داره؟!؟!؟

----------


## Mehran93071

:yahoo (21):
این الان یعنی چی؟ همه میتونن ایشالا توی یک دولتی خوب قبول بشن
در مورد شیراز من کلا جوری هست باید بخونی ازاد نری! نه دولتی قبول بشی :yahoo (21): خود دانید :yahoo (21):
آزاد شیراز هست و یک صدرا و گلستان (شهرک های نزدیک شیراز ) کلا شیراز پیام نورش برق و کامپیوتر رو داره بدون کنکور میگیره  :Yahoo (50):  یک آزادی هم داره ! شهر های کنار هم مثل بیضاء ( کلا معروفه تو شیراز :yahoo (1) :Yahoo (1):  اینا آزاد های نزدیک هستن کلا ایشالا همه با یک رتبه عالی یک دانشگاه عالی شک ندارم 
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (8): 

پ.ن : کلا آزاد جو درس نیست ! :yahoo (21):

----------


## Roya.Kh

اولا به موفقیت رسیدن هر کس بستگی به خودش داره.. درسته سطح علمی و اساتیدی که به آدم درس میدن مهم هستن ولی مهمتر از اینا خود طرف هست که اگه به رشتش علاقه داره دنبالش بره و سطح علمیشو بالا نگه داره... 
دوما اینکه دانشگاه آزاد سطح پایینی نداره. و همینطور همه ی دانشگاهای دولتی هم سطح بالایی ندارن.. حتی بعضی از دانشگاههای آزاد امکانات آموزشی بیشتری نسبت به دولتی دارن... ما اگه یه نگاه به آمار مقاطع بالاتر از کارشناسی و دکتری عمومی بندازیم میبینیم که سهم قبولیای بچه های دانشگاه آزاد توی مقاطع ارشد و تخصصی کم نیست. 
البته ناگفته نمونه که از وقتی اکثر رشته ها بدون کنکور شدن، دید مردم نسبت به دانشگاه آزاد عوض شده. ولی با این وجودم دانشگاههای برتر و خوبش هنوزم سطحشون همونه و پایینتر نیومدن.  بهتره اول هدفمون دولتی باشه ولی اگه به هر دلیل نتونستیم به دولتی برسیم ،میتونیم از آزاد هم به عنوان پلی واسه رسیدن به موفقیت و هدف اصلی استفاده کنیم.  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## nafise74

*من حالا تمام تلاشمو میکنم اگه نشد میریم ازاد :yahoo (21):
چجوری میشه از ازاد رفت دولتی؟؟ میشه توضیح بدی پیلیز*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام دوستان کنکوری
> 
> دیدم همه تو تب و تاب دانشگاه های ملی و قبول شدن تو کنکور با رتبه های عالی اند،
> گفتم این تاپیکو ایجاد کنم تا یکم راجع به دانشگاه های آزاد بحث کنیم.
> لطفا هر کس هر نظری داره با ما بچه های کنکوری در میون بذاره...
> .
> .
> اما بحث سر چیه؟!؟
> .
> ...


سلام 

این واضحه که اعتبار مدرک دانشگاه های دولتی بیشتر از دانشگاه های آزاده و واقعا هزینه زیادی به آدم تحمیل میشه در برابر چیزی که ارایه میدن

البته این نظر منه که با توجه به اینکه قبولی در رشته های مهندسی به مراتب راحت تر از رشته های علوم تجربیه پس آدم باید تمام تلاششو انجام بده ( حتی به قیمت 1 سال پشت کنکور موندن )

که بتونه در رشته های مهندسی در دانشگاه سراسری قبول شه ولی به علت اینکه تقاضا در رشته های ( پزشکی .. دندان پزشکی ... داروسازی ) زیاده به نظرم میشه آدم دانشگاه آزاد هم به 

عنوان پلی برای موفقیت استفاده کنه 

ضمنا خوبه که آدم دانشگاه آزادی بره که تو شهر خودش باشه و یا در نزدیکترین مکان به شهر خود ( به علت عدم ارایه خوابگاه و مشکلاتی که برا آدم پیش میاد که چندین مورد رو خودم دیدم)

در کل از نظر اعتبار و رتبه بندی دانشگاهی بین دانشگاه های آزاد واحد علوم تحقیقات تهران اوله و واحد تبریز دوم

ضمنا برای کسانی که علاقه زیادی به کارهای رباتیک دارن و حالا به هر دلیلی نتونستن دانشگاه دولتی قبول شن بهترین جا دانشگاه آزاده قزوینه که واقعا از لحاظ رباتیک از دانشگاه های دولتی 

تهران هم بالاتره 

اینا تجربه های من بود .......اگه سوالی هم داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## lesseducated

> :yahoo (21):
> این الان یعنی چی؟ همه میتونن ایشالا توی یک دولتی خوب قبول بشن
> در مورد شیراز من کلا جوری هست باید بخونی ازاد نری! نه دولتی قبول بشی :yahoo (21): خود دانید :yahoo (21):
> آزاد شیراز هست و یک صدرا و گلستان (شهرک های نزدیک شیراز ) کلا شیراز پیام نورش برق و کامپیوتر رو داره بدون کنکور میگیره  یک آزادی هم داره ! شهر های کنار هم مثل بیضاء ( کلا معروفه تو شیراز :yahoo (1) اینا آزاد های نزدیک هستن کلا ایشالا همه با یک رتبه عالی یک دانشگاه عالی شک ندارم 
> موفق باشید 
> 
> پ.ن : کلا آزاد جو درس نیست ! :yahoo (21):


ببین دوست عزیز.
طرف میبینی خونش تو تهرانه،دولتی قبول میشه تو یه شهر دوووور.
یه برآورد هزینه و برآورد زحمت میکنه میبینه ک تو شهر خودش آزاد بخونه،ب صرفه تره.
تازه میتونه انرژیشو بذاره واسه قبولی دوباره تو دانشگاه دولتی تو شهر خودش.
بحث ما هم مشاوره دادن به این دوستامونه.
بحث ما شناسایی این دانشگاه هاس.
بحث ما تبیین مزایا و معایب این تصمیماته
ممنون از مشارکتت

----------


## lesseducated

> *من حالا تمام تلاشمو میکنم اگه نشد میریم ازاد :yahoo (21):
> چجوری میشه از ازاد رفت دولتی؟؟ میشه توضیح بدی پیلیز*


دانشگاه هایی مثل دانشگاه تهران،واسه کاردانی به کارشناسی یه کنکور جدا میگیرن ک تمام دانشجوها اعم از آزاد و دولتی(البته با توجه به شرط هایی ک خودشون میذارن)میتونن شرکت کنن ک خود دانشگاه اطلاع رسانی میکنه.
ک اگه بتونی خوب بخونی.میتونی تو آزمونشون رتبه بیاری و بری دولتی بخونی.
الآن استاد من که رتبه 17 دکترای ریاضی دانشگاه تهران رو آورده،کاردانیشو تو دانشگاه آزاد زنجان گرفته.

----------


## lesseducated

> سلام 
> 
> این واضحه که اعتبار مدرک دانشگاه های دولتی بیشتر از دانشگاه های آزاده و واقعا هزینه زیادی به آدم تحمیل میشه در برابر چیزی که ارایه میدن
> 
> البته این نظر منه که با توجه به اینکه قبولی در رشته های مهندسی به مراتب راحت تر از رشته های علوم تجربیه پس آدم باید تمام تلاششو انجام بده ( حتی به قیمت 1 سال پشت کنکور موندن )
> 
> که بتونه در رشته های مهندسی در دانشگاه سراسری قبول شه ولی به علت اینکه تقاضا در رشته های ( پزشکی .. دندان پزشکی ... داروسازی ) زیاده به نظرم میشه آدم دانشگاه آزاد هم به 
> 
> عنوان پلی برای موفقیت استفاده کنه 
> ...


یه حساب سرانگشتی بکنیم میبینیم ک اگه یه سال پشت کنکور بمونیم،با دو سالی ک قراره بریم سربازی(البته برا پسرا)،میشه سه سال.
سه سال اتلاف وقت میشه.
در حالی که ما تلاشمون کم کردن وقت تلف شده هست.
به نظرتون بهتر نیست این یک سالی ک پشت کنکور میمونیم رو متمرکز کنیم تو دانشگاه ؟
با وجود این ک خیلی از کسایی ک یه سال پشت کنکور موندن،الآن پشیمونن.
یا انگیزه شون رو از دست دادن،یا فشار هایی ک روشونه داره کمرشونو خم میکنه؟
خیلی هاشونم ک کلا ول کردن و میگن ک ای کاش پارسال با همون رتبه میرفتیم تو دانشگاه!!!!

----------


## lesseducated

از دوستانی ک از این تاپیک دیدن میکنن ،خواهش میکنم نظراتشون رو اینجا بنویسن تا بتونیم از نظریات و تجربیاتشون استفاده کنیم.
.
با سپاس فروان

----------


## lesseducated

آینده ی شغلی دانشجوهای دانشگاه آزاد چطوریه؟
منظورم اینه ک واسه یه دانشجو ی نمونه به راحتی کار پیدا میشه؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> یه حساب سرانگشتی بکنیم میبینیم ک اگه یه سال پشت کنکور بمونیم،با دو سالی ک قراره بریم سربازی(البته برا پسرا)،میشه سه سال.
> سه سال اتلاف وقت میشه.
> در حالی که ما تلاشمون کم کردن وقت تلف شده هست.
> به نظرتون بهتر نیست این یک سالی ک پشت کنکور میمونیم رو متمرکز کنیم تو دانشگاه ؟
> با وجود این ک خیلی از کسایی ک یه سال پشت کنکور موندن،الآن پشیمونن.
> یا انگیزه شون رو از دست دادن،یا فشار هایی ک روشونه داره کمرشونو خم میکنه؟
> خیلی هاشونم ک کلا ول کردن و میگن ک ای کاش پارسال با همون رتبه میرفتیم تو دانشگاه!!!!


ببینین خب اگه دانشگاه هم بریم باید بعدش 2 سال سربازی رو بریم ......... ضمنا علت پشیمانی عده ای از دانش آموزان انتخاب رشته نادرست بوده ..... وقتی که ما میتونیم یک رشته رو در یک 

دانشگاه دولتی قبول شیم اون رو انتخاب نمیکنیم چرا چونکه شنیدیم فلان رشته به درد نمیخوره و فلان رشته با کلاس نیست در حالی که دوستانمون که مثلا رشته ای مثل مهندسی شیمی قبول 

میشن و بعد ما میبینیم که چه قدر بازار کار داره و چه قدر بهش علاقه مندیم پس از عدم انتخاب رشته پشیمان میشیم ..... ان شا الله بعد کنکور در مورد رشته های دانشگاهی و کاربردشون و 

واحد هایی که باید بگذرانند صحبت خواهیم کرد

----------


## lesseducated

این تاپیکو چندم ماه پیش زده بودم، گفتم دوباره احیاش کنم!!!
شاید حرف هایی ک توش زده شده و احتمالا زده میشه، ب درد بخوره....

----------


## alireza96

بهترین واحد دانشگاه آزاد تهران کدومه؟حالا اون بهتره یا غیر انتفایی علم و فرهنگ؟

----------


## lesseducated

> بهترین واحد دانشگاه آزاد تهران کدومه؟حالا اون بهتره یا غیر انتفایی علم و فرهنگ؟


همین سوالو منم دارم! 
همین تاپیک پوبا1392 گفته ک علموم تحقیقات بهتره!
اما یه تاپیک دیگه ی بنده خدایی گفت ک علوم تحقیقات یعنی علوم تفریحات!!!!!!!!!!
لطفا اگ کسی میدونه جواب بده

----------


## Defne

> همین سوالو منم دارم! 
> همین تاپیک پوبا1392 گفته ک علموم تحقیقات بهتره!
> اما یه تاپیک دیگه ی بنده خدایی گفت ک علوم تحقیقات یعنی علوم تفریحات!!!!!!!!!!
> لطفا اگ کسی میدونه جواب بده


اون بنده خدا اسم داشتاااااا :Yahoo (50): 
من از دوستم که تهرانه شنیدم 
ایشون غیرانتفاعی رو به دانشگاه آزاد ترجیح داد چون همه آشناهاشون دانشگاه آزاد بودن وخیلی ناراضی از سطح دانشگاه
من گفتم دانشگاه های تهران همه خوبن همه سطح بالایی دارن  گفت:نه علوم تفریحات :Yahoo (21): 
گفت تهران جنوب از شمال و تحقیقات بهتره باز :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lesseducated

> اون بنده خدا اسم داشتاااااا
> من از دوستم که تهرانه شنیدم 
> ایشون غیرانتفاعی رو به دانشگاه آزاد ترجیح داد چون همه آشناهاشون دانشگاه آزاد بودن وخیلی ناراضی از سطح دانشگاه
> من گفتم دانشگاه های تهران همه خوبن همه سطح بالایی دارن  گفت:نه علوم تفریحات
> گفت تهران جنوب از شمال و تحقیقات بهتره باز


تمام حرفایی ک شما تو اون یکی تاپیک ب من گفتی، این بود:
طبق شنیده هام علوم تحقیقاتو که میگن علوم و تفریحات :Yahoo (21):  میگن زیاد خوب نیس..تهران جنوب باز بهتر گفتن در مورد سطح علمیش!
منم اسم شما رو نیاوردم ک کسی نیاد بازخاستتون کنه!
اما خود شما هستی ک اصرار داری اسمت ذکر بشه!
ب هر حال اگ سوء تفاهمی ایجاد شده،من معذرت!!!

----------


## Defne

> تمام حرفایی ک شما تو اون یکی تاپیک ب من گفتی، این بود:
> طبق شنیده هام علوم تحقیقاتو که میگن علوم و تفریحات میگن زیاد خوب نیس..تهران جنوب باز بهتر گفتن در مورد سطح علمیش!
> منم اسم شما رو نیاوردم ک کسی نیاد بازخاستتون کنه!
> اما خود شما هستی ک اصرار داری اسمت ذکر بشه!
> ب هر حال اگ سوء تفاهمی ایجاد شده،من معذرت!!!


اهان ازون لحاظ :Yahoo (56): بله شمام دچار سو تفاهم شدین من اصراری ندارم اسمم ذکر بشه:yahoo (4):
درهر صورت لا مشکل:yahoo (4):

----------


## lesseducated

> اهان ازون لحاظبله شمام دچار سو تفاهم شدین من اصراری ندارم اسمم ذکر بشه:yahoo (4):
> درهر صورت لا مشکل:yahoo (4):


حالا گذشته از این حرفا،
من هنوز فرق دانشگاه آزاد با واحد علوم و تحقیقاتشو نمیدونم!!!!
حتی رتبه بندی هاشم دیدم، ب درد نمیخورد رنکینگشون!
اگه این دوستایی ک میگی داری،اینجا عضون، بگو بیان و یکم توضیح بدن!!!
تا لا اقل تو دانشگاه آزاد ی انتخاب درست داشته باشیم!!!
مرسی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اهان ازون لحاظبله شمام دچار سو تفاهم شدین من اصراری ندارم اسمم ذکر بشه:yahoo (4):
> درهر صورت لا مشکل:yahoo (4):


حالا گذشته از این حرفا،
من هنوز فرق دانشگاه آزاد با واحد علوم و تحقیقاتشو نمیدونم!!!!
حتی رتبه بندی هاشم دیدم، ب درد نمیخورد رنکینگشون!
اگه این دوستایی ک میگی داری،اینجا عضون، بگو بیان و یکم توضیح بدن!!!
تا لا اقل تو دانشگاه آزاد ی انتخاب درست داشته باشیم!!!
مرسی

----------


## Defne

> حالا گذشته از این حرفا،
> من هنوز فرق دانشگاه آزاد با واحد علوم و تحقیقاتشو نمیدونم!!!!
> حتی رتبه بندی هاشم دیدم، ب درد نمیخورد رنکینگشون!
> اگه این دوستایی ک میگی داری،اینجا عضون، بگو بیان و یکم توضیح بدن!!!
> تا لا اقل تو دانشگاه آزاد ی انتخاب درست داشته باشیم!!!
> مرسی
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


نه اینجا عضو نیست ولی میگم عضو شه توضیح بده:yahoo (4):

----------


## imohammad

ايا غير انتفاعي مدركش از آزاد بالاتره ؟ هزينه هاش چطور ؟

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> ايا غير انتفاعي مدركش از آزاد بالاتره ؟ هزينه هاش چطور ؟


مدرک آزاد بالاتره
هزینه ش هم همینطور در رشته های یکسان

ارسال شده از gt-i8190 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## niloosh94

> حالا گذشته از این حرفا،
> من هنوز فرق دانشگاه آزاد با واحد علوم و تحقیقاتشو نمیدونم!!!!
> حتی رتبه بندی هاشم دیدم، ب درد نمیخورد رنکینگشون!
> اگه این دوستایی ک میگی داری،اینجا عضون، بگو بیان و یکم توضیح بدن!!!
> تا لا اقل تو دانشگاه آزاد ی انتخاب درست داشته باشیم!!!
> مرسی
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


سلام من به گفته ی غزلی اینجا عضو شدم :yahoo (4):
من خودم سال دوم رشته ی معماری هستم تو دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی
اول از همه اینقد که رشته مهمه که باید بر اساس سلیقه ی شما باشه ، دانشگاه مهم نیست!
اول شما باید رشته ها رو به ترتیب علاقتون بچینید سپس بر اساس اینکه کدوم دانشگاه ها در شهر های مورد نظرتون رشته ی مورد نظر شما رو دارن به ترتیب رشته ها رو بچینید!
اینم بگم که اصلا مهم نیست که شما رتبه تون داغونه و مثلا دانشگاه تهران قبول نمیشید!
شما 150 تا انتخاب دارید! از شاخ ترین دانشگاه ها شروع کنید چیدن
من خودم اولین انتخابم مهندسی شیمی شریف بود با اعتماد به نفس کامل :yahoo (4):
درسته که میدونستم قبول نمیشم ولی از برگه ی شانسم صرف نظر نکردم!
چند سال پیش کسی با رتبه ی 16000 مکانیک شریف قبول شد!!!!!
پس شد اولین انتخاب ها دانشگاه های دولتی-روزانه
سپس دانشگاه های دولتی-شبانه
لازمه بگم شبانه هیییچ فرقی با روزانه نداره! تنها یه شهریه ای داره که مبلغش خیلی هم زیاد نیست! و نه در مدرک شما ثبت میشه کلمه ی شبانه ، نه دوستانتون و نه حتی استاد میفهمه!
بعد از شبانه نوبت به غیر انتفاعی میرسه
اینجاست که باید بگم مدرک دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی از وزارت علوم صادر میشه! جزو دانشگاه های سراسری محسوب میشه! ارزش مدرک از مدرک دانشگاه آزاد بالاتره!
به طور مثال برای استخدام ، مهاجرت و ... مدرکی که مهر وزارت علوم پاش خورده ارجعیت داره!
البته ...
غیرانتفاعی داریم تا غیرانتفاعی!
بله قبول دارم که خیلی از دانشگاه های آزاد از برخی غیرانتفاعی ها بالاتر هستن! به لحاظ موقعیت و سطح علمیشون!
البته شما باید رشته تون هم در نظر بگیرید! مثلا رشته ی مهندسی پزشکی تو دانشگاه آزاد تهران جنوب یا علوم تحقیقات خیلی بهتر از یه دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی تو قزوینه!
بعضی از رشته ها تو دانشگاه های آزاد هم متفاوت هستن! مثلا تهران مرکز برای هنر و معماری بهتر از سایر دانشگاه آزاد های تهران و رشته های فنی مهندسی تهران جنوب بهتر از سایرین هستش!
من شهر شما رو نمیدونم و اینا رو با توجه به تهران دارم میگم!

سعی کردم دیگه همه چیز رو توضیح بدم :yahoo (3): اگه بازم جای سوالی مونده بپرسید در حد اطلاعاتم پاسخ میدم  :Yahoo (1): 
با این حال شما به پشتیبان یا مشاورتون مراجعه کنید اونها با توجه به موقعیت و توانایی شما ، بهتر شما رو راهنمایی میکنن  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## aremesh

سلام توروخدا کمکم کنید ..رتبم افتضاح شده . من منطقه سه با رتبه 88500 شدم..تراز زیر گروه یکم 4529  ..ایا ممکن هست برستاری ازاد قبول شم ؟؟/ شهرش مهم نیس..مثلا شهرکرد میشه قبول شم؟؟من از یاسوجم...هرجایی که میشه قبول شم برا برستاری ازا رو بگین

----------


## lesseducated

> سلام من به گفته ی غزلی اینجا عضو شدم :yahoo (4):
> من خودم سال دوم رشته ی معماری هستم تو دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی
> اول از همه اینقد که رشته مهمه که باید بر اساس سلیقه ی شما باشه ، دانشگاه مهم نیست!
> اول شما باید رشته ها رو به ترتیب علاقتون بچینید سپس بر اساس اینکه کدوم دانشگاه ها در شهر های مورد نظرتون رشته ی مورد نظر شما رو دارن به ترتیب رشته ها رو بچینید!
> اینم بگم که اصلا مهم نیست که شما رتبه تون داغونه و مثلا دانشگاه تهران قبول نمیشید!
> شما 150 تا انتخاب دارید! از شاخ ترین دانشگاه ها شروع کنید چیدن
> من خودم اولین انتخابم مهندسی شیمی شریف بود با اعتماد به نفس کامل :yahoo (4):
> درسته که میدونستم قبول نمیشم ولی از برگه ی شانسم صرف نظر نکردم!
> چند سال پیش کسی با رتبه ی 16000 مکانیک شریف قبول شد!!!!!
> ...


در وهله ی اول از "غزلی" و شما به خاطر پاسختون ممنونم....
ی چندتا مطلب هست ک لازم میدونم بگم...
1) واقعا اعتماد ب نفستونو از صمیم قلب تحسین میکنم!!!(شریف!!!)
2) کار از کار گذشته و تنها راهی ک دارم، غیر انتفاعی و آزاد هست!
3) لطفا در مورد شهریه ی غیر انتفاعی و آزاد اگه اطلاعاتی دارید،بگید.
4) من رشته ی مورد علاقه م عمرانه! پس تمام غیر انتفاعی و یا آزاد هایی ک از لحاظ علمی حرفی واسه گفتن دارند رو معرفی کنید!(تهران زندگی میکنم)
.
بازم ممنونم و مطمئن باشید ک انقد سوال میپرسم ک از عضویتتون تو اینجا پشیمون بشید!!!(این سوالا هم ب درد من و هم ب درد خیلیای دیگ میخوره.....مرسی)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام من به گفته ی غزلی اینجا عضو شدم :yahoo (4):
> من خودم سال دوم رشته ی معماری هستم تو دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی
> اول از همه اینقد که رشته مهمه که باید بر اساس سلیقه ی شما باشه ، دانشگاه مهم نیست!
> اول شما باید رشته ها رو به ترتیب علاقتون بچینید سپس بر اساس اینکه کدوم دانشگاه ها در شهر های مورد نظرتون رشته ی مورد نظر شما رو دارن به ترتیب رشته ها رو بچینید!
> اینم بگم که اصلا مهم نیست که شما رتبه تون داغونه و مثلا دانشگاه تهران قبول نمیشید!
> شما 150 تا انتخاب دارید! از شاخ ترین دانشگاه ها شروع کنید چیدن
> من خودم اولین انتخابم مهندسی شیمی شریف بود با اعتماد به نفس کامل :yahoo (4):
> درسته که میدونستم قبول نمیشم ولی از برگه ی شانسم صرف نظر نکردم!
> چند سال پیش کسی با رتبه ی 16000 مکانیک شریف قبول شد!!!!!
> ...


تناقضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض
Juddy Abbott  نظر داده ک مدرک دانشگاه آزاد بالاتر از غیر انتفاعیه!!!!! در حالی ک شما داری عکسشو میگی!!! دقیقا قبل شما این حرفو زده!

----------


## Faster

> سلام توروخدا کمکم کنید ..رتبم افتضاح شده . من منطقه سه با رتبه 88500 شدم..تراز زیر گروه یکم 4529  ..ایا ممکن هست برستاری ازاد قبول شم ؟؟/ شهرش مهم نیس..مثلا شهرکرد میشه قبول شم؟؟من از یاسوجم...هرجایی که میشه قبول شم برا برستاری ازا رو بگین


ایشالا قبول میشی

تو رتبه های شما زیاد نمیشه نظر داد.

بسته به انتخاب بقیه داره

یه سال دیدی با 100 هزار هم قبولی داد 

یه سال دیدی با 30 هزار

رتبت یجورایی خیلی رو هواس

----------


## niloosh94

> در وهله ی اول از "غزلی" و شما به خاطر پاسختون ممنونم....
> ی چندتا مطلب هست ک لازم میدونم بگم...
> 1) واقعا اعتماد ب نفستونو از صمیم قلب تحسین میکنم!!!(شریف!!!)
> 2) کار از کار گذشته و تنها راهی ک دارم، غیر انتفاعی و آزاد هست!
> 3) لطفا در مورد شهریه ی غیر انتفاعی و آزاد اگه اطلاعاتی دارید،بگید.
> 4) من رشته ی مورد علاقه م عمرانه! پس تمام غیر انتفاعی و یا آزاد هایی ک از لحاظ علمی حرفی واسه گفتن دارند رو معرفی کنید!(تهران زندگی میکنم)
> .
> بازم ممنونم و مطمئن باشید ک انقد سوال میپرسم ک از عضویتتون تو اینجا پشیمون بشید!!!(این سوالا هم ب درد من و هم ب درد خیلیای دیگ میخوره.....مرسی)
> 
> ...


1.ممنون ممنون مرسی  :Yahoo (4): 
2.جفتشونو با دقت انتخاب رشته کن! هرکدوم که بهتر درومد قطعا همونو برو  :Yahoo (1): 
3.شهریه غیرانتفاعی تقریبا نصف آزاده! یا حتی کمتر! مثلا من تو رشته ی خودم میگم! حدودن ترمی 800 میدم و دوستم که آزاد معماری میخونه ترمی 2 تومن  :Yahoo (21): 
4.من متاسفانه اطلاع ندارم کدوم دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی عمران دارن! توی تهران فک کنم علم و فرهنگ داشته باشه، بقیه غیرانتفاعی های قزوین و آبیک! غیرانتفاعی غیاث الدین آبیک واقعا عالیه و حرف نداره!
آزاد تهران مرکز و تهران جنوب هم عمران هاشون قوی هستن!
نه بابا این چه حرفیه! امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکتون کرده باشم!  :Yahoo (1): 

من علت بهتری مدرک غیرانتفاعی رو گفتم! دیگه بقیه ی قضاوت با خودتون! بعدهم گفتم که در مواردی آزاد بهتر از غیرانتفاعی هستش!
بعدشم شما فعلا به فکر رشته و بعد دانشگاه باشید! مهم عمله! مدرک در درجه ی دوم قرار داره! کسی از دانشگاه شریف و تهرانم فارغ التحصیل بشه ولی خودش فعالیتی نداشته باشیه و در طول تحصیل از تمام نیروش استفاده نکرده باشه مسلما از یه فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه آزادی در یه شهر پرت که از همه توانایی هاش استفاده کرده پایین تر هستش...

----------


## lesseducated

> 1.ممنون ممنون مرسی 
> 2.جفتشونو با دقت انتخاب رشته کن! هرکدوم که بهتر درومد قطعا همونو برو 
> 3.شهریه غیرانتفاعی تقریبا نصف آزاده! یا حتی کمتر! مثلا من تو رشته ی خودم میگم! حدودن ترمی 800 میدم و دوستم که آزاد معماری میخونه ترمی 2 تومن 
> 4.من متاسفانه اطلاع ندارم کدوم دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی عمران دارن! توی تهران فک کنم علم و فرهنگ داشته باشه، بقیه غیرانتفاعی های قزوین و آبیک! غیرانتفاعی غیاث الدین آبیک واقعا عالیه و حرف نداره!
> آزاد تهران مرکز و تهران جنوب هم عمران هاشون قوی هستن!
> نه بابا این چه حرفیه! امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکتون کرده باشم! 
> 
> من علت بهتری مدرک غیرانتفاعی رو گفتم! دیگه بقیه ی قضاوت با خودتون! بعدهم گفتم که در مواردی آزاد بهتر از غیرانتفاعی هستش!
> بعدشم شما فعلا به فکر رشته و بعد دانشگاه باشید! مهم عمله! مدرک در درجه ی دوم قرار داره! کسی از دانشگاه شریف و تهرانم فارغ التحصیل بشه ولی خودش فعالیتی نداشته باشیه و در طول تحصیل از تمام نیروش استفاده نکرده باشه مسلما از یه فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه آزادی در یه شهر پرت که از همه توانایی هاش استفاده کرده پایین تر هستش...


ممنون....
دانشگاه آزاد خوب اطلاع رسانی نکرده هنوز!! راجع به شهریه و اینا....
اگه جایی رو سراغ داری، معرفی کن ک هزینه ها رو در بیاریم......هم آزاد و هم غیر انتفاعی.

----------


## aremesh

> ایشالا قبول میشی
> 
> تو رتبه های شما زیاد نمیشه نظر داد.
> 
> بسته به انتخاب بقیه داره
> 
> یه سال دیدی با 100 هزار هم قبولی داد 
> 
> یه سال دیدی با 30 هزار
> ...


اره خیلی رتبم بده.ولی دیگه امسال نمیتونم بمونم هرطور شده میخوام برم پرستاری ازاد اگه بشه..  اینجارو ببین قسمتی از همین سایت هستش رتبه هارو ببین واسه پرستاری انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی ( کنکور 92 ) [بایگانی] - انجمن کنکور

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

توروخدا یکی ی راهنمایی بکنه.من امساال باید بررررررم... ولی رتبمم ک واقعا داغونه.کجاها میشه قبول شد  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## شاینا

بعد از روزانه وشبانه ارجحیت با پیام نور یاغیر انتفاعیه ؟ ؟

----------


## lesseducated

> بعد از روزانه وشبانه ارجحیت با پیام نور یاغیر انتفاعیه ؟ ؟


تجربه ی یکی از دوستامو بگم بهتره!
فارغ التحصیل از پیام نور شده.....برا استخدام رفته و قبولش نکردن!!! یعنی مدرک رو هواس
تا اونجایی ک من میدونم کسی واسه مدرک پیام نور ارزش قائل نیست!!!
آزاد و غیر انتفاعی بهترن ب نظر من!

----------


## Mohammad. N

> یه حساب سرانگشتی بکنیم میبینیم ک اگه یه سال پشت کنکور بمونیم،با دو سالی ک قراره بریم سربازی(البته برا پسرا)،میشه سه سال.
> سه سال اتلاف وقت میشه.
> در حالی که ما تلاشمون کم کردن وقت تلف شده هست.
> به نظرتون بهتر نیست این یک سالی ک پشت کنکور میمونیم رو متمرکز کنیم تو دانشگاه ؟
> با وجود این ک خیلی از کسایی ک یه سال پشت کنکور موندن،الآن پشیمونن.
> یا انگیزه شون رو از دست دادن،یا فشار هایی ک روشونه داره کمرشونو خم میکنه؟
> خیلی هاشونم ک کلا ول کردن و میگن ک ای کاش پارسال با همون رتبه میرفتیم تو دانشگاه!!!!


کاملا مخالم چون پشت کنکوریهایی دیدم که تفاوت ربه سال اول و دومشون خیلی بوده، و رتبشون خیلی بهتر کردن
یکیش برادر خودم سال اول 7000 تجربی سال دوم 1400، از پرستاری خودشو کشوند به پزشکی بوشهر!
یا کسی که رتبه اولش در رشته ریاضی شد51000 ولی سال دوم رتبش شده 30 تو منطقه اینا قطعا پشیمون نیستن! به طور کلی کسی که بخواد درس بخونه موفق، حالا دیگه یه پشت کنکوری که نمیخواد درس بخونه مشکل خودشه!

----------


## lesseducated

> کاملا مخالم چون پشت کنکوریهایی دیدم که تفاوت ربه سال اول و دومشون خیلی بوده، و رتبشون خیلی بهتر کردن
> یکیش برادر خودم سال اول 7000 تجربی سال دوم 1400، از پرستاری خودشو کشوند به پزشکی بوشهر!
> یا کسی که رتبه اولش در رشته ریاضی شد51000 ولی سال دوم رتبش شده 30 تو منطقه اینا قطعا پشیمون نیستن! به طور کلی کسی که بخواد درس بخونه موفق، حالا دیگه یه پشت کنکوری که نمیخواد درس بخونه مشکل خودشه!


خیلیا رو دیدم ک وا دادن و نتیجه سال دومشون ب مراتب بدتر از سال اول بوده

----------


## hat3ck

دارم نابود میشم این نرم افزار سازمان سنجش میگه غیر انتفاغی هم نمیارم . رتبم 30000 منطقه 1 شد امکانش هست آزاد بتونم رشته خوبی قبول شم . بنظرتون چیکار کنم سال بعد کنکور بدم ؟ خودم از خودم بدم میاد با این رتبم ...  :Y (388):

----------


## Defne

> ممنون....
> دانشگاه آزاد خوب اطلاع رسانی نکرده هنوز!! راجع به شهریه و اینا....
> اگه جایی رو سراغ داری، معرفی کن ک هزینه ها رو در بیاریم......هم آزاد و هم غیر انتفاعی.


دفترچه دانشگاه آزاد پارسالو اگه بتونی گیر بیاری یه جوری از نت اونجا دقیق هزینه هر واحدو نوشته

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دارم نابود میشم این نرم افزار سازمان سنجش میگه غیر انتفاغی هم نمیارم . رتبم 30000 منطقه 1 شد امکانش هست آزاد بتونم رشته خوبی قبول شم . بنظرتون چیکار کنم سال بعد کنکور بدم ؟ خودم از خودم بدم میاد با این رتبم ...


مشهد وجب به وجبش غیرانتفاعی داره من که میگم میاری

----------


## lesseducated

[quote=غزلی;224085]دفترچه دانشگاه آزاد پارسالو اگه بتونی گیر بیاری یه جوری از نت اونجا دقیق هزینه هر واحدو نوشته

خیلی گشتم دنبالش....پیدا نکردم....ی نیم ساعت فقط اینور اونور لینک شدم!!!
اگه داری، میل کن برام......یا جایی رو اگ سراغ داری، معرفی کنی برم از اونجا دان کنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دفترچه دانشگاه آزاد پارسالو اگه بتونی گیر بیاری یه جوری از نت اونجا دقیق هزینه هر واحدو نوشته
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> مشهد وجب به وجبش غیرانتفاعی داره من که میگم میاری


خیلی گشتم دنبالش....پیدا نکردم....ی نیم ساعت فقط اینور اونور لینک شدم!!!
اگه داری، میل کن برام......یا جایی رو اگ سراغ داری، معرفی کنی برم از اونجا دان کنم
- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دفترچه دانشگاه آزاد پارسالو اگه بتونی گیر بیاری یه جوری از نت اونجا دقیق هزینه هر واحدو نوشته
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> مشهد وجب به وجبش غیرانتفاعی داره من که میگم میاری


خیلی گشتم دنبالش....پیدا نکردم....ی نیم ساعت فقط اینور اونور لینک شدم!!!
اگه داری، میل کن برام......یا جایی رو اگ سراغ داری، معرفی کنی برم از اونجا دان کنم

----------


## imohammad

دوستان به نظرتون بمونم برای سال دیگه رتبم شده 17000 منطقه دو ریاضی و میدونم امسال کمش گذاشتم  چون دوستام که هوششون مثل خودم بود با پشت کار 1200 اوردن ولی من این رتبه رو 
چی کار کنم بنظروتون ؟

----------


## شاینا

واقعا ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## arsalan.br

سلام
دوستان دمتون گرم راهنماییم کنید،میخوام انتخاب رشته کنم..با رتبه ی ۱۷۰۰۰ منطقه ی ۲ با تراز ۶۰۰۰ میتونم روانشناسی بالینی آزاد کرج قبول شم؟؟پاره وقتم باشه مشکلی ندارم.

----------


## nushnaz

لطفاکمک دانشگاه ازادتاچه رتبه ای واسه 3تارشته تاپ تومشهدمیگیره؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## makwan

ترازتو بگو ! 
دانشگاه آزاد با ترازه 
منطقه چند هستی

----------


## amn1

کسایی که رتبه زیر 10000 دارن میتون امید داشته باشن به قبولی در دانشگاه ازاد برای رشته های پزشکی

----------


## nushnaz

> ترازتو بگو ! 
> دانشگاه آزاد با ترازه 
> منطقه چند هستی


ممنون که جواب دادید.توی کارنامه کنکورماچیزی به نام ترازنداریم!!منظورتون چیه ازتراز؟؟؟؟من منطقه1هستم(گفتم مشهد!!!)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> کسایی که رتبه زیر 10000 دارن میتون امید داشته باشن به قبولی در دانشگاه ازاد برای رشته های پزشکی


​فک نکنم ها.چون ازموقعی که ازمون ازادباسراسری یکی شده رتبه کمی میخواد.البته شایدشمارتبه کشوری رومنظورتونه اره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Parniya

دوستان!
این تاپیکه واسه معرفی ! و اشنایی بیشتر با یونی های ازاد هسش

واسه انتخاب رشته ازاد
تاپیک جامع انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه آزاد سال 93


:troll (9):

----------

